# The Rock, Paper, Scissors Ultimate Tournament



## gyc6001 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taken from the Command & Conquer forums.
This tournament can be joined by anyone, just post a picture (no hotlinking, please!)

This picture you post must beat the previous poster's picture (ex: a picture of water beats a picture of fire).
*Note: compress picture if necessary to fit attachment size.

I'll start:


----------



## Faz (Aug 21, 2010)

Forte puts out the fire.


----------



## penfold1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

someone mention rock?


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 21, 2010)

Muscle man beats the rock.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 21, 2010)

Chihuahua beats muscle man.

EDIT: @gyc6001: Right after I posted that, the image started working for me, so I deleted my post.


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Chihuahua beats muscle man.
> 
> EDIT: @gyc6001: Right after I posted that, the image started working for me, so I deleted my post.



Google links doesn't work, so I've changed the link.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 21, 2010)

FARUKEN... PAWANCH!


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 21, 2010)

Hammer beats all!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2010)

I believe I am the victor


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2010)

are yo sure about that?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nothing beats bacon.
/thread


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 21, 2010)

4te > bacon


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 4te > bacon


*Touché*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2010)

Wonie


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## oprah62 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 21, 2010)

I call your cat, and raise you Guimond


----------



## Owen (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Logan (Aug 21, 2010)

^ beats cyborg pirate ninja jesus.


----------



## nitrocan (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 21, 2010)

He knows he beat you.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 21, 2010)

This guy beats you




And Rhianna.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 21, 2010)

Don't mess.


----------



## gon (Aug 21, 2010)

no one beats the king of pop


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 21, 2010)

gon said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMGLOL


----------



## MichaelP. (Aug 21, 2010)

gon said:


> no one beats the king of pop








except...


----------



## Dene (Aug 21, 2010)

The funny thing is, this hasn't gone that far off topic.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## FruitSalad (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## CitricAcid (Aug 21, 2010)

Jesus beats death.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Owen (Aug 22, 2010)

This is probably just one of those "Post funny pictures" threads now...


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 22, 2010)

I win everything?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2010)

1.21 GIGAWATTS




IN PICTURE FORM!


----------



## ColdFactor (Aug 22, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> 1.21 GIGAWATTS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 22, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


>



winrar


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Ranzha (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## gon (Aug 22, 2010)

YOU DUN GOOFED


----------



## Anthony (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 22, 2010)

I believe this wins.


----------



## (X) (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 22, 2010)

F*** you dolphin! F*** you whale!


----------



## aronpm (Aug 22, 2010)

**** yeah.


----------



## Faz (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Faz (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Enter (Aug 22, 2010)

bear nice


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Brian (Aug 23, 2010)

*the dicussion ends here*

http://www.nineoverten.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/chuck_norris.jpg


----------



## Gavin (Aug 23, 2010)

Correction: The discussion ends HERE.


----------



## Brian (Aug 23, 2010)

NOOO CHUCK NORRIS PWNS


----------



## Edward (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Brian (Aug 23, 2010)

*PWNED*


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Gavin (Aug 23, 2010)

lolforte


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cride5 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

Microwaves beat all. edit AH forte *fumes*


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cride5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


>





Cride5 said:


>



Recycling ftw :tu


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 23, 2010)

HAY GUISE!!! HAVE U HERD DAT DERE'S DIS CRAZY MACHINE THING??!?!?!??!? TEHY CALL IT TEH COMPUTA


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 23, 2010)

we have technology ... *hits money with computer*


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Gavin (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


>



This reminds me of a comment I made that trains are loud. Then people BRBBRBBRRBBRRB RAGED. I lol'd


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dang, up against Forte... don't like my odds, but I must give it a try. 

RAILROAD, I CHOOSE YOU!


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

Lock on. Sheer cold.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 23, 2010)

aznmortalx said:


>


DOUBLE RAILROAD, OMG.
DOUBLE RAILROAD ALL THE WAY.


----------



## Forte (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Forte said:


>


----------



## Mitch15 (Aug 23, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

dual smgs woot


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 23, 2010)

shovel! woot


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 23, 2010)

Forte said:


>


----------



## Faz (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 23, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


>






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 23, 2010)

Just saying guys, please don't quote someone's image, and then post your own :/ (unless you have reason for quoting I guess)

No pic from me 

Edit: Faz pointed out I was backseat modding :/ I was just saying that because I have crap internet, and it was making my page load really slowly.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 23, 2010)

Look at this road:






The widest street in the world, in Argentina, has six lanes per side. From here.


----------



## Edward (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Cride5 (Aug 23, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Just saying guys, please don't quote someone's image, and then post your own :/


Quote is good for:
* Posting a message which doesn't fit into the immediate context, and refers to a post further back in the thread.
* To pick out specific points from a previous post.
* Ensuring a user can't edit their post after you've replied.

Using it in reference to the immediately preceding post is completely pointless unless you're trying to do one of the above.

Edit: if your comment was directed at my use of the quote in this thread, then read reason #1 again.


----------

